# University name change WES asssessment



## nick_kd07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have done my graduation(2003) and post graduation(2006) from University of Pune.
But last month Goverment change the name of University to "Savitribai Phule Pune University". I had taken the transcript of above courses from University in last year for some other assessment and they are still with me.
I can use the same for assessment with WES. But the problem now is that the Univesity seal and stamp has got new name and its different than what I have on transcrips. For WES assessment if I take the new seal and Stamp on International transcript form, it will be different than the transcipts.

I am confused now what to do? Either apply for new transcipts which will either take 2-3 months. Our university is very slow in this matter.


----------

